# BGV A3 Prüfung



## mmr (21 Juni 2010)

Guten morgen,
hab mal wieder eine Frage der Sicherheit.
Wir sind im Sondermaschinenbau tätig und unsere Anlagen sind vom Begriff her ortsfest.
Jetzt hab ich mal bei uns so ein Protokoll gesehen das wir für die BGVA3 verwenden. Da sind nur Not-Aus und Wartungstürschalter drauf. 
Kann das reichen, und was ist mit einer Zweihandbedienung muss die auch getestet werden. Ist das in der VDE 0113 speziell nachzulesen?
Danke für die Antworten.....


----------



## TimoK (21 Juni 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin mir nicht ganz im Klaren, was ihr genau prüft. Die Norm (0113) schreibt folgendes vor:

a) Überprüfung, dass die elektr. Ausrüstung mit der Doku übereinstimmt

b) Bei angewandtem Schutz durch indir. Berühren durch autom. Abschaltung müssen diese Bedingungen überprüft werden (Schutzleiter, Schleifenimpendanz )

c) Iso-Prüfung

d) Spannungsprüfung

e) Schutz geg. Restspannung

f) Funktionsprüfung

Gruß
Timo


----------



## nade (22 Juni 2010)

Das ist soweit richtig. Nur mittlerweile läuft nichtsmehr ohne "Schein".
Es reicht nichtmehr eine unterwiesene Fachkraft, sondern, es muß eine entsprechende Person mit SCHEIN sein.
Ebenso wurde, so wie ich es noch in Erinnerung habe, der Intervall der Prüfung dem Prüfer übergeben. Also quasie die komplette Bewertung der Anlage, wie "Störanfällig" die Maschine ist.
Zur Iso.-Messung ist auch das Verfahren der Differenzsstrommessung weiter auf dem Vormarsch.....



TimoVoss schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin mir nicht ganz im Klaren, was ihr genau prüft. Die Norm (0113) schreibt folgendes vor:
> 
> ...


----------



## TimoK (23 Juni 2010)

Guten Morgen,

das stimmt wohl,ich hab bei der ISO-Messung auch oft genug meine Bedenken...

Welcher Schein wird denn gefordert? Ich habe z.B. meinen Schein hierzu, wirklich sehen wollte den bis heute keiner...
Die VDE 1000-10 schreibt hierzu folgendes, wer Elektrofachkraft ist und dementsprechend befähigt ist:

Person, die aufgrund ihrer fachlichen Ausbildung, Kenntnisse und Erfahrungen [..] die Arbeiten beurteilen und Gefahren erkennen kann.

Anmerkung: Zur Beurteilung der fachlichen Ausbildung kann auch eine mehrjährige Tätigkeit auf dem betreffenden Arbeitsgebiet herangezogen werden.


Dies bedeutet für mich, dass kein "Schein" gefordert wird. Du brauchst du Erfahrung etc. und gerade dafür kann ein passendes Seminar sehr hilfreich sein, gesetzlich vorgeschrieben ist es aber nicht! Oder sehe ich das falsch?

Gruß
Timo


----------



## nade (25 Juni 2010)

Der Auszug aus der VDE ist mir auch bekannt, hier hat aber glaub die BG ihre Finger im Spiel. Also bei dem Nachweis des Scheines....
Hab das allerdings auch nur mal "Kurz" irgentwo gelesen gehabt.

Wäre aber auch nichts neues, wenn im Scheinland Deutschland jetzt noch mit einer Schulung Geld gemacht werden könnte für einen Schein....


----------



## mmr (25 Juni 2010)

Heißt die BGV A3 überhaupt noch so, oder sollte die nicht umgewandelt werden  in TRBS -12.....????


----------



## MSB (25 Juni 2010)

Also, die BGV A3 wird wohl mittelfristig durch die TRBS 2131 ersetzt werden.
Dazu muss die TRBS allerdings noch ein wenig aufgebohrt werden, bis diese wirklich alle Bereiche der BGV A3 abdeckt.

Hier eine nette Gegenüberstellung:
http://www.elektrofachkraft.de/fachwissen/fachartikel/regelwerke/trbs-2131-ersetzt-bgv-a3/

Wer denn nun eigentlich Elektrofachkraft ist, darüber regen sich viele Mythen, Wahrheiten, Halbwahrheiten:
Hier ein kleiner Überblick:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elektrofachkraft

Wobei sich der normale "Elektrogeselle" häufig dadurch disqualifiziert, weil dieser selten irgendwelche konkreten Normeninhalte kennt,
und somit definitionsgemäß auch keine Gefahren erkennen kann.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (25 Juni 2010)

TimoVoss schrieb:


> Die VDE 1000-10 schreibt hierzu folgendes, wer Elektrofachkraft ist und dementsprechend befähigt ist:
> 
> Person, die aufgrund ihrer fachlichen Ausbildung, Kenntnisse und Erfahrungen [..] die Arbeiten beurteilen und Gefahren erkennen kann.
> 
> ...



Hallo zusammen

Das Thema beschäftigt mich auch gerade...
Ich habe das für mich auch immer so gesehen, habe mehrjährige Erfahrung, kann gefahren abschätzen u.s.w. also Elektrofachkraft nach DIN VDE 0105.
Habe mich jetzt aber in einer Firma Beworben, die sagen: Das ist NICHT so, ich brauche einen schein. Nur welchen und vor allem woher???
Elektrofachkraft für festgelegte Tätigkeiten gibt´s wie Sand am Meer, das will ich aber nicht, das ist mir irgendwie zu wenig...
Kann mir z.b. mein EX-Schef so einen Schein ausstellen? (E-Meister und Ing)
Wer weiß mehr zu dem Thema???

Gruß
Timo


----------

